# Wanted to move to Australia, hmmm



## RobbieB (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have been considering moving to Austalia for quite a while now. My son has grown and has began his own life. I live in Maryland in the USA and it is becoming quite ridiculous here. Here is my spill. I am a fifty- four year old male. I have fifteen credit hours to complete my AAS degree and have a certificate degree ( Medical Assistant ) finished. I want to teach and would prefer to complete my education in Australia. I thought it would be easy to migrate to wonderful Australia until I studied this site and read the stipulations. I quite understand them, as to the flavor of the times but my, so many barriers. I wanted to move by this spring--March in our country-- but it looks like it is impossible. My first problem is the 18,000 neccesary to bring with me. Are there any options? I was a welder for thirty years on bridges on the interstate system here, as well as, water trreatment plants and such. I do not understand why I could not work in Australia and attend college to finish my teaching degree. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Robbie Blair--Maryland


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

RobbieB said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been considering moving to Austalia for quite a while now. My son has grown and has began his own life. I live in Maryland in the USA and it is becoming quite ridiculous here. Here is my spill. I am a fifty- four year old male. I have fifteen credit hours to complete my AAS degree and have a certificate degree ( Medical Assistant ) finished. I want to teach and would prefer to complete my education in Australia. I thought it would be easy to migrate to wonderful Australia until I studied this site and read the stipulations. I quite understand them, as to the flavor of the times but my, so many barriers. I wanted to move by this spring--March in our country-- but it looks like it is impossible. My first problem is the 18,000 neccesary to bring with me. Are there any options? I was a welder for thirty years on bridges on the interstate system here, as well as, water trreatment plants and such. I do not understand why I could not work in Australia and attend college to finish my teaching degree. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Robbie Blair--Maryland


The main issue mate is your age. The cut off date for almost all visas ends at 45. Studying in Australia will be an option to live her for period of time but eventually you will be unable to secure at visa and you'll have to leave. You can always live here illegally?? plenty of people your age do it and have a good life here.


----------



## RobbieB (Jul 22, 2010)

*I wouldn't do that.*



Weebie said:


> The main issue mate is your age. The cut off date for almost all visas ends at 45. Studying in Australia will be an option to live her for period of time but eventually you will be unable to secure at visa and you'll have to leave. You can always live here illegally?? plenty of people your age do it and have a good life here.


Yes, its a shame the cut-off is 45. I have so much to offer. I wouldn't consider living anywhere illegally. I am a law abiding kind of guy. It makes me sad. Thanks for the reply.---Robbie


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

RobbieB said:


> Yes, its a shame the cut-off is 45. I have so much to offer. I wouldn't consider living anywhere illegally. I am a law abiding kind of guy. It makes me sad. Thanks for the reply.---Robbie


Do you happen to have $500,000+ lying around anywhere?  The cutoff for business visas is 55yrs.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

IF you came on a student visa hypothetically then you could use that to find contacts or even a girlfriend during that time who could sponsor you??? 

Do you have any distant family in Australia and New Zealand?


----------



## RobbieB (Jul 22, 2010)

*?*



Weebie said:


> IF you came on a student visa hypothetically then you could use that to find contacts or even a girlfriend during that time who could sponsor you???
> 
> Do you have any distant family in Australia and New Zealand?


 No my friend, I have no family in Australia. Me at fifty four find a girlfriend? I am afraid I might be over the age limit for that too. Just kidding. Yes, I have thought about a few alternatives and having a sponsor is a viable option. I certainly wouldn't take advantage of anyone for that purpose though. I have seen that situation go bad here in the states. I am beginning to think that honesty can be a hindrance in life at times. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## RobbieB (Jul 22, 2010)

I am going to proceed on my research and options. I would say that even getting accepted into a college in Australia could be a daunting task. I do have a 3.21 gpa so maybe that could help. I want to teach and continue working on my books. I have written seven and am still working on publishing options. I love to write. All that aside, things have become bad here in the States. I know its bad everywhere in the world in different aspects. We all suffer economic problems anymore but a change in scenery and life I feel would be nice. Keep your opinions and thoughts coming and again, thanks.--RobbieB


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You can still consider New Zealand, their cut-off age is 55.

You can then migrate as a PR to NZ and if you eventually can get NZ Citizenship (don't worry, you can keep your USA one too). Then you can take advantage of the Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement (look on Wikipedia for details) to live in AU indefinitely.

Yes, this option would take you about 5 yrs to execute but it's reliable.

There is an NZ Forum too which would have more details and help if you want to consider this.


----------



## RobbieB (Jul 22, 2010)

amaslam said:


> You can still consider New Zealand, their cut-off age is 55.
> 
> You can then migrate as a PR to NZ and if you eventually can get NZ Citizenship (don't worry, you can keep your USA one too). Then you can take advantage of the Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement (look on Wikipedia for details) to live in AU indefinitely.
> 
> ...



Its early so excuse my ignorance. What is a PR and NZ. My mind is slow this morning,lol. Also, thanks for yet another option, its greatly appreciated.

RobbieB


----------



## RobbieB (Jul 22, 2010)

Duh, okay, my mind clicked in after a pot of coffee. NZ--New Zealand. Geessh, age is catching up. I have my heart set on Australia and just maybe when and if I get there I will find a sponsor. Citizenship is not imperitive its just I want to move there for good. Again, thanks---RobbieB


----------



## RobbieB (Jul 22, 2010)

Okay, I read the first spot on about NZ. No way I say. The article speaks of corruption, amongst other bad vibes. Not for me. This is why I want to leave the US. My area is so corrupt in regards to the local state and city administration. Every week for the last few years has been a money or sex scandal. I just want some peace. I want to work every day, mind my own and be a good citizen, ya know?---RobbieB


----------



## RobbieB (Jul 22, 2010)

I am quite leary of some of the " agents " I have spoken to. I am in the process of filling out a student visa with an agent named "Client Services" <[email protected] anyone know if they are legit. I am sure the scams are numurous considering the potential money involved.---Robbie


----------



## RobbieB (Jul 22, 2010)

*???*



matjones said:


> Do you happen to have $500,000+ lying around anywhere?  The cutoff for business visas is 55yrs.


Oh no my friend. I am about 499,000 short I am afraid,LOL.


----------



## RobbieB (Jul 22, 2010)

Okay, I love a challenge. So far it virtually seems impossible for me to move to Australia. Here are my problems and possible good things. I own a home and am thinking of either selling it or liquidating. I think the profit should be about 30,000, who knows. I have a two year degree as a Medical Assistant and work for a local physician in my area. I want to reattend college for an RN nursing degree. I am crime free, perfect driving record but I am also 54 years old, so lay it on me and give me some help. I am going to do this. I have received some great answers from the people in here and have looked at options such as moving to NZ, a student visa, sponsorships, etc. Give it to me in the face, am I looking at an impossible dream,which I do not believe in. Anything is possible.---RobbieB


----------



## RobbieB (Jul 22, 2010)

I just applied for my visa---step one. Next a student visa. Any recommendations?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, the first step would be to find out which uni's do the course you're looking for, second stage to work if the Uni is in a State you'd like to live in.

As an example here's Queensland Health's website, there are jobs for RNs on there and you'll be able to see the sorts of salaries you can achieve once you've got your qualifications.

Welcome to Queensland Health - Promoting a healthier Queensland


Here are some (hopefully) useful links too:

Registered nurse
Welcome to the Australian Nursing and Midwifery Council Limited (ANMC) | Australian Nursing and Midwifery Council
Griffith University | Programs and courses < School of Nursing and Midwifery < Health
Nursing and Midwifery South Australia
Nursing in Victoria - Frequently Asked Questions

Student visa: Higher Education Sector: Temporary Visa (Subclass 573) - Assessment Level 1

You can apply online, I don't see the need to get an agent involved. If you read how you go about applying carefully plus ask any questions you have on here, I'm sure you'll be fine.

Dolly


----------



## RobbieB (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Dolly. I have been so busy, as of late. I have not gotten to my pc to check my mail. The info you have sent is great. We have to begin somewhere. I am a Medical Assistant and would have a way to go for nursing but my office and patient experiance will, or should, land me a job. As to where I want to live in Austalia is another thought altogether. I thought, concidering my field, living closer to the city--as in Syd or Mel might be best for a beginning. I will still eventually move to a more rural area, I am sure. I still am attempting to grasp the North, South, Queensland and all of the other names of Australia. Any suggestions. I love the city, as to the art and food part and to work as well but want to be within an hour of the more rural setting. Besides that, what is the differance between area's? Thanks for your help. Your a gem!---RobbieB-- [email protected]


----------



## RobbieB (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmmm, just a few minutes ago I was feeling mighty positive about my move to Australia. Seems I received four of five emails from friends whom have be investigating my move for me as well. I read the " No Stay " clause for students, not very positive. Again, more of the " over 45 clause". I am thinking that for a man such as me, at fifty-four, with a thirty year welding history and recent graduation from college still is not enough. Australia seems like it would gladly like me as a visitor but to live there I am afraid they have made it impossible. Oh well, maybe I will try NZ. Thanks for all the help all. I am sad.---RobbieB


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

RobbieB said:


> Hmmm, just a few minutes ago I was feeling mighty positive about my move to Australia. Seems I received four of five emails from friends whom have be investigating my move for me as well. I read the " No Stay " clause for students, not very positive. Again, more of the " over 45 clause". I am thinking that for a man such as me, at fifty-four, with a thirty year welding history and recent graduation from college still is not enough. Australia seems like it would gladly like me as a visitor but to live there I am afraid they have made it impossible. Oh well, maybe I will try NZ. Thanks for all the help all. I am sad.---RobbieB


Yes, unfortunately, thing would be very tough for you trying to move to AU. You would have to spend a fortune on international student fees, with a slim chance of getting a job/PR afterward I fear. Even with NZ, by the time you are finished with school there, you may be too old to qualify for a visa (although I know very little about their system)


----------



## RobbieB (Jul 22, 2010)

matjones said:


> Yes, unfortunately, thing would be very tough for you trying to move to AU. You would have to spend a fortune on international student fees, with a slim chance of getting a job/PR afterward I fear. Even with NZ, by the time you are finished with school there, you may be too old to qualify for a visa (although I know very little about their system)



Yes, it seems it is a crime to mature in this world. I never understood that aspect of our world. Mature, settled and with good values seems to be a bad trait in our world. I guess your dreams stop at forty-five in OZ. My heart was set on the move but alas, I guess it was not to be. Thanks for the blogs and taking the time for the info. Good luck and fortune in your world.---RobbieB


----------



## RobbieB (Jul 22, 2010)

I thought all of you might find this interesting. I had no idea it was so difficult to move to the US. I become angry because I had my heart set on Australia and finishing my BA there and we have all of the people coming into this country whom are not citizens but get Health Care, and a host of other privleges. I live in Maryland and we have been inundated with crime here from illegals. I worked in a pharmacy and they received their meds for free. My mother is seventy eight years old and struggles keeping up on her meds. If I would charge any of them for our services, as in paperwork-- even two dollars-- they would threaten me and spit on me sometimes. I am confused as I am sure everyone else is.---RobbieB




The problem is, it is nearly impossible for a U.K. citizen to "move" to the U.S. Please see the site below and read the answers from Charlie and Wilsvil to see all the difficulties this would involve. There are more links given there.

Edit: Sorry..that link and answer is no longer avail so I am putting the answer here and put the links below.
Well, seems a GREAT many people in the U.K. want to move to the U.S., even if they have never visited, and their decision may be largely based on their impression of the U.S. from T.V. Sorry, but it is nearly impossible to do. To get a work visa, you must have an employer to give you a contract and sponsor your visa. These are usually limited to highly skilled, professional jobs. Citizens of the U.K. who do not have an extremely valuable work skill, or immediate family in the U.S. to sponsor them, have zero chance of immigrating to the U.S. now. Their only chance would be the Diversity Lottery Program, but since the U.K. is over their quota for this 5 yr period, they are not eligible. They may be eligible again in a few years. This program takes several years and a great deal of luck to be selected. even when U.K. citizens are again allowed to apply for immigration, your chances are less than 0ne in 100,000 og being selected. then the process takes several years.It would be wise for you to consider other options. Very few people have any idea how difficult it is to "move" to another country. Similar restrictions are in place in all countries...except for Europeans in the E.U. I hope you can discover another pathway for your goals
Source(s):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diversity_I…
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article…
2 years


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

To understand the restrictions you have to take a look at the intent of AU Permanent Migration. They don't hide the reasons for it. 

They are:
1. Has a skill needed by the economy and employers
2. Will be in good health so as not to overburden the health system
3. Be able to work upon arrival for a significant period of time thereby supporting the tax system.

The age 54 brings up the following problem in the eyes of AU Immi and their goals:
1. You would be 1 yr away from being eligible for retirement (transition phase)
2. At age 60 you would be considered a senior and be eligible for many concessions available to those seniors and various aged person allowances
3. Statistically the health care requirements of a 60+ are double or triple that of a 40 yr old. 

As a 44 + 364 day old the AU Government could reasonably expect:
1. Will be able to work for at least 10 yrs, more likely 15 yrs+
2. Would not have significant medical needs 
3. Would be able to contribute to the tax system for a significant period of time

Looking at the current set of rules for incoming Immigration I believe they have become as tough as the US on incoming Immigration (legal). Without a form of sponsorship a new migrant is looking at a 2-4 yr wait for a PR visa if all other requirements are met.




RobbieB said:


> Hmmm, just a few minutes ago I was feeling mighty positive about my move to Australia. Seems I received four of five emails from friends whom have be investigating my move for me as well. I read the " No Stay " clause for students, not very positive. Again, more of the " over 45 clause". I am thinking that for a man such as me, at fifty-four, with a thirty year welding history and recent graduation from college still is not enough. Australia seems like it would gladly like me as a visitor but to live there I am afraid they have made it impossible. Oh well, maybe I will try NZ. Thanks for all the help all. I am sad.---RobbieB


----------



## RobbieB (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh, I fully understand the Australian government reasoning. I almost have to say I agree. They don't know RobbieB from Adam and they don't know I am educated, clean record, blah, blah. I am fifty four years old and a statistic. I dislike being a number but alas, this is the world we live in. I never want to retire, never did. My health is very good and I am able to contribute. I am sure many more wanting to move to Australia cannot but will be allowed in. My point is it is a shame, thats all. Anyhow,thanks for the info and help from all, it has been educational, depressing and funny at the same time. Little did I know I could not sell my home, move to Australia and finish my education. Maybe the coastal area of Oregon in the US is the answer, who knows. I love adventure.---RobbieB


----------



## Glenhope (Mar 4, 2009)

RobbieB said:


> Duh, okay, my mind clicked in after a pot of coffee. NZ--New Zealand. Geessh, age is catching up. I have my heart set on Australia and just maybe when and if I get there I will find a sponsor. Citizenship is not imperitive its just I want to move there for good. Again, thanks---RobbieB


From personal experience, it is hard to move here legally. It is much easier to do it illegally, and, as long as you never leave the country and want to return, there is no problem, as long as you behave as though you have every right to be here and treat people well. 

However, if you don't insist on guaranteed permanent residence, you can get a long term temporary residence visa. This allows you to work. You just need to prove you can support yourself. As a published writer, this should be no problem.

The main thing is you have to be determined and not give up. Bureaucracy is appalling, just like the US and elsewhere.

From my first visit to permanent residence took 11 years. However, my son was born an Australian citizen plus both my wife and I are naturalised. However, I did the hard yards.
good luck


----------



## RobbieB (Jul 22, 2010)

*Thank you Glenhope*

Thank you Glenhope, a light at the end of the tunnel, maybe. Oh, I can assure you I am and would be on the straight and narrow. I have been thinking of that route, trust me. My problem, or should I say concern, is I am not wired that way. But alas, time and tide, right? For a general talk, I just submitted another book. Writing is another uphill battle. Seven books, one published. I just had a book query come back with a positive note. They wanted the " whole man" and that is a good thing. When I first began twenty years ago I tried the vanity publishing but if you write don't try it. Go the right route with a legit publisher. As in all things, you have to flanagle somewhat.---RobbieB





Glenhope said:


> From personal experience, it is hard to move here legally. It is much easier to do it illegally, and, as long as you never leave the country and want to return, there is no problem, as long as you behave as though you have every right to be here and treat people well.
> 
> However, if you don't insist on guaranteed permanent residence, you can get a long term temporary residence visa. This allows you to work. You just need to prove you can support yourself. As a published writer, this should be no problem.
> 
> ...


----------

